# a lot of vintage schiwnn goodies on ebay



## jaydeez (Mar 26, 2014)

i'll be putting up all my 1971 krates this weekend once i clean them up, but heres all the little stuff if anyone is a collector.

http://www.ebay.com/usr/jmarco53


----------

